# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام DBA به صورت تمام وقت در سازمان بنادر و کشتیرانی

## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سازمان بنادر و کشتیرانی نیاز به یک DBA به صورت تمام وقت می باشد.
شخص مورد نظر باید حداقل با مفاهیم زیر آشنا باشد:


تسلط کافی بر SQL Server 2012تسلط بر نصب و راه اندازی SQL Server 2012آشنا با مفاهیم شبکهآشنا با Windows Server 2012تسلط بر مفاهیم HA مانند AlwaysON High Availability ، Mirroring ,...تسلط کافی بر مباحث مدیریت Database  ها مانند مشاهده روزانه Log Server ، ایجاد Job های مناسب ،تسلط کافی بر مفاهیم و پیاده سازی راهکارهای مناسب Backup &Restoreآشنا با مباحث Performance Tuningتسلط کافی بر مباحث امنیتی SQL Server

لطفا رزومه خود را به آدرس زیر ارسال بفرمایید.

ساعت کار مجموعه از 8 تا 16 عصر می باشد.

*توجه : محل کار تهران بوده و لطفا افرادی که ساکن تهران هستند و به صورت تمام وقت میتوانند همکاری کنند رزومه خود را ارسال کنند.

*ایمیل : Hmdsadeghian@Hotmail.com

----------

